# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Here Comes the Bride

## Tbone

Howdy folks....

We're playing a wedding in September, and the groom asked that we do a grassy version of here comes the bride. 

Anyone got any arrangements? The melody isn't too much of an issue...I'm hoping someone has some chords, or some sort of backup. 

Let  me know, thanks!

----------


## John Gardinsky

I have been meaning to tab this out for awhile.  Once I got into it I realized how complex it was. I will probably submit this to Mandozine for their Tefview files so more mandos can play at weddings.  Credited to Wagner. Good luck and play it pretty!

----------


## Tbone

Awesome, thanks! Would you mind posting the tef file, as well?

Thanks!

----------


## John Gardinsky

No problem

----------

